# sites like cafepress.com that does printing



## wingswings

is there any as well known as cafepress? i know redbubble.com but they are not as famous and only print shirts. they don't provide wide range of products like cafepress. the thing is i don't find cafepress printing job impressive (centered printing, doesn't provide top to bottom printing) and their cluttered site. they make it hard to find good designed shirts. you see ugly designs on the front page while the good ones are stuck somewhere people will have to search for a long time. help?


----------



## Rodney

> nd their cluttered site. they make it hard to find good designed shirts. you see ugly designs on the front page while the good ones are stuck somewhere people will have to search for a long time


I don't think you'll find a service that is going to market your t-shirts for you as well as cafepress does.

That being said, how your "printer" markets your t-shirt designs should be the least of your concerns.

It's your business, and the marketing responsibilities should lie 100% on you and how you choose to advertise and market your products. 

Any marketing done by the fulfillment company should just be seen as an extra bonus, not as a requirement (or else you're going to be searching through slim pickings)

There are people selling $1000's of dollars a month through cafepress that don't show up anywhere near the front page of the cafepress marketplace.

Why? Because they are marketing and advertising their products through their own websites and venues and just using cafepress to be the "printer and fulfillment center". 

Many of the top shops customers never see the cluttered cafepress homepage, they only see the specific shop or product that the merchant is selling and only get to cafepress during the final checkout process (where no other designs are seen, just the payment pages).



> the thing is i don't find cafepress printing job impressive (centered printing, doesn't provide top to bottom printing)


I don't think any print on demand service like cafepress will provide top to bottom printing. That is usually done by a screen printer with a belt printer or oversized screens.

There are lots of print on demand/fulfillment options out there...but you may be looking for a featureset that just doesnt' exist.

Here are a few Print on Demand places more to look into:

Spreadshirt.com, zazzle.com, printfection.com, tshirtmagic.com

Hope this helps


----------



## JCN8580

What's the main difference between Cafepress and Zazzle?

John


----------



## T-niverse.com

I like both CafePress and Zazzle, but I do find that Zazzle's seller experience is extremely confusing. There are links and options and tools all over the place.

Also, unless I have missed something glaringly obvious, once created, a product in Zazzle is not changeable to the same extent that CP ones are (you can change categories, markups etc. at Z). If you screw up the image during the creation process, you will be starting over from the beginning, while CP allows anytime adjustment.


----------



## TinkerM

Rodney said:


> I don't think you'll find a service that is going to market your t-shirts for you as well as cafepress does.
> 
> That being said, how your "printer" markets your t-shirt designs should be the least of your concerns.
> 
> It's your business, and the marketing responsibilities should lie 100% on you and how you choose to advertise and market your products.
> 
> Any marketing done by the fulfillment company should just be seen as an extra bonus, not as a requirement (or else you're going to be searching through slim pickings)
> 
> There are people selling $1000's of dollars a month through cafepress that don't show up anywhere near the front page of the cafepress marketplace.
> 
> Why? Because they are marketing and advertising their products through their own websites and venues and just using cafepress to be the "printer and fulfillment center".
> 
> Many of the top shops customers never see the cluttered cafepress homepage, they only see the specific shop or product that the merchant is selling and only get to cafepress during the final checkout process (where no other designs are seen, just the payment pages).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any print on demand service like cafepress will provide top to bottom printing. That is usually done by a screen printer with a belt printer or oversized screens.
> 
> There are lots of print on demand/fulfillment options out there...but you may be looking for a featureset that just doesnt' exist.
> 
> Here are a few Print on Demand places more to look into:
> 
> Spreadshirt.com, zazzle.com, printfection.com, tshirtmagic.com
> 
> Hope this helps


I have tried them all. I lost a lot of money at Cafepress when they cut our profits to 10% on the marketplace. I was with them almost from the start and right before Christmas.

I am now at Zazzle and also still have a Cafepress shop, as well as all the others mentioned plus Skreened, and a new one I am working on.

I am making 2nd tier at Zazzle over $2,000 a month and have had only 14 declined credit cards and not one return for quality or not what they expected. I have orderd many of the products and they are far better in quality that cafepress, especially their pendants Iphone covers,and posters. Shirts are pretty comprable and Cafepress has a better selection, aside from their value t-shirt which is just plain junk.

Printfection does not promote at all, so you are going nowhere fast if you do not have a source to get your shop out there. Cafepress and Zazzle do mega promoting of our designs, the difference is Cafepress no longer sends people to your shop, only to ther marketplace so no one can find you anymore, same as Prinfection and that means no sales for the majority of novices an many have no idea why they get no sales.

Shirt City the same no promoting, Skreened , redbubble all do little to get the shopowners noticed, which they are losing out big time.

For me Zazzle is the king. And they are all over the world and have TV shows, magazines, interviews, promos, developing and marketing is huge. Cafepress has gone down in the seach engines 30% since losing almost 2,000 shopkeepers after they stuck it to us. The forum is virtually empty, and so much you cannot even get a moderator to answer your quetions anymore, as they also banned hundreds of shopowners that questioned what they did, so no one would know coming in or new members since.

Zazzle has my vote no comparison to anyone out there.


----------



## selanac

I use to belong to a Networking group that each member sold for you. In fact, many of the members only sell other peoples things. They don't have their own products. 

We had to pay to get into the group. $600 plus a quarter. We also had to offer like 10% to the guy who sold for you. 

There are hundreds if not thousands of screen printers and designers here on this forum. If anyone wants me to attempt to sell your design in my local area, I'd be willing too. 

I'll print a few as samples then go to local stores, flea markets/swamp meets, fairs etc. and see if those vendors are interested. 

Understand though, that they're cheap and want to make most of the money. In cases like this you only make a buck or two per t-shirt printed. However If I sell 100,000, you make $100,000. If you spread that across the country and get lets say 100 other screen printers to do the same, you just made $10,000,000. Then again, so did they. 

Not everyone is designers.


----------



## BlackJacketDW

I personally believe CafePress Is your best bet. I like everything about them. I am thinking about Zazzle also. You could try a few out for free but CafePress is my first choice


----------

